# clutch



## mkhatt (Apr 28, 2013)

I need help, i think i just blew out the clutch on my bolens 1054, i heard something break then i had no power, no guts, it will still move around the yard (i actually finished cutting the grass) but wont drive up hills and when you stop you have to give it a push to get it going again.... i found a pad on the ground (ill try to post a picture) where the breaking noise occurred.
where can i find the parts for this? does anyone have access or know where i can get them?
and if not... i have a bolens 1054 for sale well maintained (minus a hard to find clutch hahahha) make an offer 

thanks for the help,
Adam


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I believe this is the rubber coupling found on both ends (I believe) of the shaft that connects the engine to the trans. Some people make their own replacement using the sidewall from a tire.


----------



## mkhatt (Apr 28, 2013)

To me it looks like the same material as a break pad


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

Contact this fella. He most likely has the parts that you need.

http://www.tubeframes.com/


----------



## mkhatt (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks he did indeed, cheep as well


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, what was the failed part?


----------



## mkhatt (Apr 28, 2013)

They are thinking the clutch, so getting a clutch disk rebuild kit looks like a friction disk most likely... going to give it a shot for $30


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Could be the clutch. As my Bolens is HST, I have no experience with a clutch. Your pic looks pretty close to the flex coupling use on the shaft drive on my machine.

Hope it does the trick for you.


----------

